# Primefaces Einstieg



## Fantasma (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo:
Ich versuche mich gerade in Primefaces einzuarbeiten. Und merke dass ich mit dem material, das ich bis jetzt gefunden habe nicht wirklcih zurechtkomme.

Bisher verwende ich:
PrimeFaces - ShowCase und 
Overview (primefaces Tag library documentation)

Ich habe bereits ein Menu und einen Button mit JSF und einer dazugehoerigen Backing Bean. Aus der Liste kann ich Navigationsziele waehlen und dann ueber den Button bestaetigen.

Jetzt habe ich im Primefaces Showcase das Menu entdeckt und will sozusagen das was ich hab darauf uebertragen. eigentlich keine gorsse sache.

Nun im Show case steht zum Beispiel folgendes:
[XML]<h3>Tiered Menu</h3>
    <p:menu type="tiered" style="width:180px">
        <p:submenu label="Ajax Menuitems" icon="ui-icon ui-icon-refresh">
            <p:menuitem value="Save" actionListener="#{buttonBean.save}" update="messages" icon="ui-icon ui-icon-disk" />
            <p:menuitem value="Update" actionListener="#{buttonBean.update}" update="messages" icon="ui-icon ui-icon-arrowrefresh-1-w" />
        </p:submenu>
        <p:submenu label="Non-Ajax Menuitem" icon="ui-icon ui-icon-newwin">
            <p:menuitem value="Delete" actionListener="#{buttonBean.delete}" update="messages" ajax="false" icon="ui-icon ui-icon-close"/>
        </p:submenu>
        <p:submenu label="Navigations" icon="ui-icon ui-icon-extlink">
            <p:submenu label="Prime Links">
                <p:menuitem value="Prime" url="http://www.prime.com.tr" />
                <p:menuitem value="PrimeFaces" url="http://www.primefaces.org" />
            </p:submenu>
            <p:menuitem value="TouchFaces" url="#{request.contextPath}/touch" />
        </p:submenu>
    </p:menu>[/XML]

und fuer die Bean:

```
# public class MenuBean {  
#   
#     private MenuModel model;  
#   
#     public MenuBean() {  
#         model = new DefaultMenuModel();  
#           
#         //First submenu  
#         Submenu submenu = new Submenu();  
#         submenu.setLabel("Dynamic Submenu 1");  
#           
#         MenuItem item = new MenuItem();  
#         item.setValue("Dynamic Menuitem 1.1");  
#         item.setUrl("#");  
#         submenu.getChildren().add(item);  
#           
#         model.addSubmenu(submenu);  
#           
#         //Second submenu  
#         submenu = new Submenu();  
#         submenu.setLabel("Dynamic Submenu 2");  
#           
#         item = new MenuItem();  
#         item.setValue("Dynamic Menuitem 2.1");  
#         item.setUrl("#");  
#         submenu.getChildren().add(item);  
#           
#         item = new MenuItem();  
#         item.setValue("Dynamic Menuitem 2.2");  
#         item.setUrl("#");  
#         submenu.getChildren().add(item);  
#           
#         model.addSubmenu(submenu);  
#     }  
#       
#     public MenuModel getModel() {  
#         return model;  
#     }     
# }
```

Ich muss sagen dass ich da nicht wirklich durchblicke. Wie gehe ich mit dem ActionListener aus dem XHTML um? Wie muss ich den Button und die Bean dazu implementieren. klar kann ich mit JSF einen button implementieren und weis auch wo ich die action unterbrigen muss, aber wie sollte das in diesem speziellen primefaces context aussehen? usw.

In der Bean: Was steht genau im setValue? Was bedeutet es?

Usw.

Das war nur ein Beispiel. Weis jemand eine gute Seite oder ein gutes PDF mit ausfuehrlicheren und erklaerten Beispielen? (Ich glaube das wuerde mir mehr helfen als erklaerungen zu diesem Beispiel.. da waere ich wahrscheinlich beim naechsten Beispiel wieder hier ;-) )

Danke schon mal fuer nutzliche Tips

F


----------



## papa3000 (3. Jan 2012)

Sehr schöne Komponenten Referenz hier im pdf Format:

PrimeFaces

MfG


----------

